# Overcoming jealousy and mistrust.



## tj71 (Jul 20, 2010)

I need help finding a truly life-changing resource so I can overcome jealousy and mistrust. it is ruining my marriage. Any help would be great and I would be willing to also talk about it here.

Thanks!


----------



## beninneedofhelp (Nov 24, 2009)

wish i knew the answer or had some suggestions for you myself but in reality its probably going to take her knowing you are having issues with this and her being willing to help reasure you for sometime and as that goes you have to work with her on needing less reassurance from her and in time things would get better. but that is the only thing i can honestly suggest wish i seen more on this myself TJ


----------

